# Rock warrior



## Steel 05 (Sep 1, 2010)

I traded my Chevy hd 2500 in for a 2010 rock warrior, I put a blizzard 8000lt on it and I have to say it bows the Chevy out of the water. We had some pretty good storms go through northeast ohio the last few weeks, handle 6 to 8 inches of wet snow just fine. Now I know what all of you tundra guys are raving about!!


----------



## heavychevy01 (May 2, 2007)

Welcome to the club! I came from Chevy land myself and I am never looking back.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

P',O.S,:laughing::laughing:


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I love my Dad's Tundra, it's a wicked good plow truck. It's twice the truck of my 2002 Chevy 1500. I glad you like you Tundra and good luck with it.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Steel 05;1554673 said:


> I traded my Chevy hd 2500 in for a 2010 rock warrior, I put a blizzard 8000lt on it and I have to say it bows the Chevy out of the water. We had some pretty good storms go through northeast ohio the last few weeks, handle 6 to 8 inches of wet snow just fine. Now I know what all of you tundra guys are raving about!!


We need some pics, I love that Rock Warrior package in that dark gray color Toyota has. Awesome trucks.


----------



## Steel 05 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks, this is my third Toyota truck. I had an 2000 taco & 05 taco, both great trucks. Im glad I upgraded I will try to load some pics.


----------

